

Ask HN: Why are all my post Dead on publishing? - damaru


======
mooism2
Perhaps they are links to banned domains.

------
damaru
Thanks, that seemed to be the case!

------
damaru
maybe because I used a url shrinker

------
damaru
like tumblr?

